# anyone going to OCA



## yuvsi (Jul 12, 2004)

I am planning to go to orlando culinary academy in august for their baking and pastry program.I have an interview with them today.
I have been comparing schools FCI and CIA in NY and J&W in south florida, after 2 months of deciding, i chose to OCA since it is more feasible for me location and moneywise, but yesterday when i spoke to a chef i know, he said "OCA was a waste of money they just want to rip u of ", well my question is since OCA has the le cordon bleu program is not recognized in the industry?  will it be difficult to get a job after i graduate from here? Are there any OCA graduates or present students out there to whom i can talk to?

Yuvsi


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

My suggestion to you is to go to the school and talk to the students. They are your best source for information. See if you can get a phone number of a recent graduate...


----------



## sunburn (Jul 1, 2004)

i attend oca still early in the program. but other students i have talked to have good remarks. they help you get jobs while you are in school,externship are great also alot of students go abroad. with no problem
by the way le cordon bleu is very recongnized. all of the chefs instructors
are acf members they will be holding an acf conference july 16-21.


----------



## yuvsi (Jul 12, 2004)

Thankyou for your replies, i went to the school and talked to some people there, they have cleared my doubts, i think i will be joining OCA, i am going to apply next week.
Sunburn is OCA also participating in the ACF convention? Can non members attend the convention?


----------



## sunburn (Jul 1, 2004)

yes they are but it sold out the only way to get in is to volunteer for a day.


----------



## aspire2cook (Jul 16, 2004)

I have had some of the same questions regarding another Le Cordon Bleu school on the west coast, California Culinary Academy. I am trying to go to culinary school as well and my main problem is tuition. I am unable to get loans or federal aid, has anyone else been in this position and do you have any advice regarding financial aid (I need to raise at minimum $45g)?

-Jen


----------

